# Pegs? Links oder rechts?



## Bike Lane (6. September 2007)

Hi,

ich habe mir das mit den titanteilen nochmal durch den kopf gehen lassen und nur wegen dem kilo nehm ich keinen mehrpreis von circa 400 euro in kauf. ich habe jetzt allerdings ein anderes problem. ich weiß nicht auf welcher seite ich meine pegs montieren soll. ich kann im grunde auf beiden seiten gut grinden, denn es macht für mich nicht so den großen unterschied, da ich durchs trialen beide seiten nahezu gleich gut trainiert habe. ich drehe 180* in die linke richtung grinde allerdings lieber auf der linken seite. wenn ich jetzt grinds mit 180* kombinieren möchte habe ich allerdings ein problem, da ich auf die rechte seite nur sehr schlecht drehen kann. sollte ich also lieber 180* auf die andere seite lernen (was irgendwann sicher auf mich zukommen wird) oder lieber die pegs auf die rechte seite hauen und auf left hand drive umsteigen? ich frage weil ich mir eine neue hinterradnabe zulegen will. danke!

ciao, Marius!


----------



## BenjaminB (6. September 2007)

wenn du auf beiden seiten grinden willst, dann fahr doch mit 4 pegs, wo ist das problem?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domas (6. September 2007)

nein, unmöglich. 
die einzige option ist definitiv, dass du den 180 in die andere richtung lernst. machste gleich noch alle pegs ab und grindest auf der achse! das ist definitiv die einzige und ultimative möglichkeit!


----------



## Carl Johnson (6. September 2007)

sers

ich würd auch links grinden allein wegen dem antrieb weil ne left-side antreibstechnik is doch viel zu umständlich ...
musst halt 180 in die andere richtung lernen aber ich glaub in deinem fall dürft das net allzu schwer sein.

gruß corn


----------



## RISE (6. September 2007)

Hard 180 und aus. Wer grinden kann, kann auch 180s in beide Richtungen.


----------



## Bampedi (6. September 2007)

> weil ne left-side antreibstechnik is doch viel zu umständlich ...



das is das gleiche wie rsd nur in blau


----------



## Domas (6. September 2007)

oder in grün!

@ rise: voll nich!


----------



## Nathol (15. September 2007)

Links drehen, rechts grinden.
Rechts drehen, links grinden.

So ist das normalerweise.


----------

